# Το γαρ πολύ της θλίψεως...



## oublexis (Jul 13, 2008)

Πρωτίστως να ομολογήσω ότι προσπάθησα να βρω την προέλευση της πλήρους φράσεως («Το γαρ πολύ της θλίψεως γεννά παραφροσύνην») και, σύμφωνα με αυτό το εξαιρετικό Λεξικό Παραθεμάτων και Αφορισμών του Σπουδαστηρίου Νέου Ελληνισμού, βρίσκεται στον _Κήπο χαρίτων_ του Καισάριου Δαπόντε.
Περισσότερα για τους περίεργους εδώ (ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΜΟΙ):
http://www.skopelos.net/gr/culture/poetry.htm
http://www.skopelos.net/gr/culture/dapontes.htm

Οι περισσότεροι θα το θυμόμαστε από τον στίχο «Το γαρ πολύ του έρωτος γεννά παραφροσύνη / Γι' αυτό και ο Αλή Πασάς έπνιξε τη Φροσύνη».

Ωστόσο, είναι πια τόσο συνηθισμένο που μπορεί να το βρούμε, όπως στο κείμενό μου, κολοβό: «Το γαρ πολύ της θλίψεως».

Μεταφράζοντας προς την αγγλική δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία ότι πρέπει να δώσω την πλήρη φράση. Και η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν "For too much sorrow can drive you mad".

Στη συνέχεια σκέφτηκα μήπως του δώσω την ποιητική χροιά του πρωτοτύπου με μια ομοιοκαταληξία. Και σκέφτηκα: "For too much pain can drive you insane". Φοβάμαι όμως ότι το pain θα παρερμηνευτεί.

Το μόνο που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο ήταν ένα μαραμένο:
For too much grief can drive you crazy.

Και έχω μείνει να αναρωτιέμαι ποιο να διαλέξω. Ένα μικρό σπρώξιμο θέλω. Ευχαριστώ από τα πριν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 13, 2008)

Προτάσεις:
Too much sorrow can drive you out of your mind.

Σε πιο ανεπίσημο στυλ:
Too much grief can drive you bonkers.
Too much grief can drive you nuts.
Too much sorrow can drive you around the bend.


----------



## oublexis (Jul 13, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ. Με τα δεύτερα θα έχω πρόβλημα υφολογικού επιπέδου στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


----------



## Philip (Jul 13, 2008)

An excess of grief can drive you out of your mind /one out of one's mind

Perhaps


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2008)

Απ' όλα θα μου άρεσε «For too much grief will drive you crazy» (αντί για can, υπάρχει μια σιγουριά στο ελληνικό), αν και του Φίλιπ είναι ακριβέστερο στο «an excess of grief». Αλλά κάπου μου αρέσει ο ρυθμός τού παραπάνω.


----------



## Gutbucket (Jul 18, 2008)

On excessive grief, the mind's daemons feast.
Excessive grieving is insanity's precursor/ forerunner


----------

